# Apple gewinnt Patentprozess gegen HTC



## Destination2202 (20. Dezember 2011)

Apple hat erneut eine seiner Patentklagen gewonnen, dieses Mal gegen den taiwanesischen Hersteller HTC.

Zuerst hatte Apple wegen der angeblichen Verletzung von 10 Patenten geklagt. Schlussendlich wurden aber nur 4 mögliche Patentverletzungen wirklich verhandelt.

Die ITC befand HTC schuldig 2 Apple-Patente verletzte zu haben, jedoch wurde das Urteil nur auf eine dieser beiden Patentverletzungen bezogen. HTC wurde von der ITC ein Importverbot (für die USA) für alle Android-Smartphones auferlegt, allerdings wird dieses erst am 19.04.2012 vollstreckt werden, weswegen HTC noch genügend Zeit haben sollte entsprechende Handys zu entwickeln die die Patente nicht verletzen oder eben die Techniken zu lizensieren.

*EDIT:* Bei dem verletzten Patent handelt sich es um eine Funktion, die betrachtete Texte (z.B. eMails) analysiert und darin enthaltene Telefonnummern, Adressen und eMailadressen direkt anwählbar/nutzbar macht.

Quelle: Apple wins limited ITC ruling in HTC patent case | Reuters

Ich hoffe für meine erste Usernews war das okay


----------



## Sperrfeuer (20. Dezember 2011)

Und was ist nun dieses eine Patent, was ein Importverbot für alle Androiden rechtfertigt?
Klingt iwie nach ewas mit HTCs Sense-Oberfläche, nur sehe ich da 0 ähnlichkeiten Oo


----------



## BlueLaser (20. Dezember 2011)

Apple kotzt einfach nur dermaßen an


----------



## Iceananas (20. Dezember 2011)

hmm mich würde da echt Details interessieren


----------



## Destination2202 (20. Dezember 2011)

Sobald ich mehr weiß werde ich Details nachliefern!

//Nachgeliefert


----------



## Skysnake (20. Dezember 2011)

Jo mich auch.

Mal wieder ein trivial-Patent, oder was richtiges?


----------



## Iceananas (20. Dezember 2011)

Destination2202 schrieb:


> Sobald ich mehr weiß werde ich Details nachliefern!
> 
> //Nachgeliefert


 
Danke! Ich dachte diese Funktion gibts schon seit Jahrzehnte auf dem PC?


----------



## razzor1984 (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann mir auch nur denken ,dass es irgend ein Pantent auf eine  oberflächengeste / Steuerung sein kann. Sollte es wirklich nur ein Designeelement sein, liese sich dies recht einfach rauspatchen.....
Apple  muss jetzt beweisen ,dass es auch ohne Stevi geht weil der Master mind  "THINK DIFFRENT" kann sich nicht nochmal vom Abgrund retten ^^
Die neue Strategie scheint klagen wir sie alle in Grund und Boden


----------



## Destination2202 (20. Dezember 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Danke! Ich dachte diese Funktion gibts schon seit Jahrzehnte auf dem PC?



Naja das ist ja meist nur iwie in einem eigenen Programm eingearbeitet (Outlook, Web-Interface der Mailingdienste etc....oder halt so eine Hyperlink-Funktion von HTML etc.), nicht ins OS selbst. Sonst hätte man wohl kaum ein Patent drauf erhalten können.


----------



## Skysnake (20. Dezember 2011)

Oh je mi ne 

Wie ich solche Patente liebe.... 

Das Patentrecht muss echt grundlegend überarbeitet werden...

Wenn ich mir die Sachen so in letzter Zeit anschau, dann stehste als Programmierer schon mit einem Fuß im Knast, ohne es zu wissen, da auf jeden möglichen Scheis schon ein Patent besteht...


----------



## utakata (20. Dezember 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Oh je mi ne
> 
> Wie ich solche Patente liebe....
> 
> ...


 
Leider wahr..


----------



## Xate (20. Dezember 2011)

Seit wann kann man denn Quellcode mit einem Patent belegen?  
Bezogen auf Delphi, ist es nun wirklich eine billige Minifunktion so eine interaktiv nutzbare E-Mail zu realisieren. 
Im Endeffekt solls mir egal sein. Apple macht eh, was es will.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Dezember 2011)

Auch die anderen machen, was sie wollen. 
HTC wollte S3 Graphics ja nur wegen deren Patenten und von Google haben sie auch noch ein paar Patente zugeschachert bekommen, damit schön weiter geklagt werden kann. 

Jetzt heißt es halt abwarten, bis alles durch gekaut ist.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (20. Dezember 2011)

Meine Fresse wenn man sowas wieder liest. Ich lass jetzt einfach mal beiseite das es Um Apple und HTC geht.

WIE ZUM TEUFEL NOCHMAL IST ES EINEM UNTERNEHMEN MÖGLICH, EIN PATENT AUF EINE SO DERMAßEN MIKRIGE FUNKTION ZUBEKOMMEN?! 

Das ist genauso als wenn das Rad patentiert wird.. also machmal denk ich nur was aus dem Menschen geworden ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt ja auch ein Patent für die Darstellung von Smilies.


----------



## Research (20. Dezember 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Das ist genauso als wenn das Rad patentiert wird.. also machmal denk ich nur was aus dem Menschen geworden ist.


 
Schon passiert: Wheel patented in Australia - 03 July 2001 - New Scientist

Und auch der Schneemann steht unter Patentrecht. Solltest du einen bauen wollen (falls es mal wieder ordentlich schneit) musst du Wohl oder Übel Patentgebühr zahlen. US inventor finally granted patent for snowman construction | Geek.com


----------



## Schori (20. Dezember 2011)

Apple macht sich doch vor der gesamten Welt lächerlich...


----------



## Iceananas (20. Dezember 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> HTC wollte S3 Graphics ja nur wegen deren Patenten und von Google haben sie auch noch ein paar Patente zugeschachert bekommen, damit schön weiter geklagt werden kann.


 
Weil sie sich genau in solchen Fällen mit Gegenklagen wehren können. Sowas ist traurig aber gehört leider mittlerweile zum Geschäft. 

Wie haben sie es eigentlichlich geschafft so ein dämliches Patent zu bekommen? Das wurde doch schon seit Windows Mobile auf mobile Geräte genutzt, noch lange bevor es iPhones gab! Das widerspricht die Bedingung ein Patent zu bekommen (es muss etwas "neues" sein, ansonsten gilt es als prior art). Aber was in Amiland alles möglich ist...
Das Patent mit den Smileys ist auch dumm, aber ohne massiven Angriffe von Apple hätte Samsung wohl kaum zu solch fragwürdige Mitteln gegriffen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Dezember 2011)

Naja, HTC drückt sich auch seit 2009 vor Lizenzzahlungen, die andere aber ableisten und versucht das Patent für nichtig erklären zu lassen, also verhalten sich doch alle gleich.


----------



## Iceananas (20. Dezember 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Naja, HTC drückt sich auch seit 2009 vor Lizenzzahlungen, die andere aber ableisten und versucht das Patent für nichtig erklären zu lassen, also verhalten sich doch alle gleich.


 
Mit dem Unterschied, dass HTC nicht quer durch die Gegend klagt, zumindest nicht in der Dimension für jede Kleinigkeit.

Heutzutage ist es doch unmöglich ein Handy zu bauen ohne tausende Lizenzen und Patente zu verletzen, da auf jeden Schrott (sei es anklickbare Zahlen oder Smileys) ein Patent gibt


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Dezember 2011)

Ja, nur hat HTC angefangen, als sie damals das Patent bezüglich Multitouch Steuerung verletzt haben und das 1-2 Jahre nach der Ankündigung von Apple, zu klagen, wenn weiter Sachen kopiert werden. 

Man muss halt damit rechnen, dass man verklagt wird, wenn man gegen die Rechte eines anderen verstößt, auch wenn es sich um eher unwichtige Patente handelt und anscheinend haben da alle ein paar in der Kiste.


----------



## Research (20. Dezember 2011)

Hehehe watch this: Cyanide & Happiness #1064 - Explosm.net

Ist irgendwie passend.


----------



## DaStash (20. Dezember 2011)

Ist eh nur eine Einschüchterungstaktik seitens Apple, da sie ja eigentlich gegen eine Androidgrundfunktion klagen und sich damit direkt gegen google richten müssen aber das trauen die sich auch nicht. 

MfG


----------



## Freakless08 (20. Dezember 2011)

Es ist ein Patent und das lässt sich mit einem Softwareupdate rauspatchen
heise online - Apple erringt Teilerfolg im Patentstreit gegen HTC

Mal schauen wann Apple anfängt Skype zu verklagen, schließlich macht das Skype Plugin genau das gleiche wenn es eine Telefonnummer auf einer Webseite "entdeckt"


----------



## zøtac (20. Dezember 2011)

Das mit den Telefonnummern konnte selbst mein altes SE K700i, war das nicht etwas vor Apples Smartphone zeit?


----------



## biohaufen (20. Dezember 2011)

Waren runde Ecken nicht auch schon vor Apples Zeit vorhanden?


----------



## El Sativa (20. Dezember 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Meine Fresse wenn man sowas wieder liest. Ich lass jetzt einfach mal beiseite das es Um Apple und HTC geht.
> 
> WIE ZUM TEUFEL NOCHMAL IST ES EINEM UNTERNEHMEN MÖGLICH, EIN PATENT AUF EINE SO DERMAßEN MIKRIGE FUNKTION ZUBEKOMMEN?!
> 
> Das ist genauso als wenn das Rad patentiert wird.. also machmal denk ich nur was aus dem Menschen geworden ist.


 ich seh das mittlerweile recht entspannt.
der affe hat sich irgendwann die keule geschnappt und sie keule genannt. das war der beginn vom untergang.
heute ist herr affe aber soweit, das er nen anderen affen nimmt, der das mit einer anderen affenhorde ausdiskutiert. und anstatt keulen fliegen geldscheine.
das resultat ist, da sich die streitigkeiten nicht beilegen lassen, wird er ein affe bleiben und dem fortschritt im wege stehen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (20. Dezember 2011)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Waren runde Ecken nicht auch schon vor Apples Zeit vorhanden?



Made my day!


----------



## mitverachtung (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich vertrete folgende Meinung:


			
				witek @ WinFuture schrieb:
			
		

> Weil so ähnlich auch weiter unten argumentiert wird: Es gibt hier keine  "Guten" oder "Bösen". Nur Unternehmen, die möglichst viel Kohle  rausholen wollen. Hätte Google (oder sonstwer) die Patente von Apple,  würden die auch nicht mit der Wimper zucken, um die Konkurrenz zu  verklagen.


Ich versteh *euch* nicht, ihr seht halt nur was ihr wollt. 



			
				FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> WIE ZUM TEUFEL NOCHMAL IST ES EINEM UNTERNEHMEN MÖGLICH, EIN PATENT AUF EINE SO DERMAßEN MIKRIGE FUNKTION ZUBEKOMMEN?!


In dem man Es patentieren lässt. (Versuch bitte nicht ß in Texten mit Großbuchstaben only zu nutzen, das ist einfach nicht ästhetisch.)



> Waren runde Ecken nicht auch schon vor Apples Zeit vorhanden?


Der runde Ecken-Witz hat schon sooo einen Bart. Und in dem iPhone- und iPad-Designs steckt sehr viel Arbeit. Schonmal was von Golden Ratio gehört? Phi? 1,61? Das ist ne menge Arbeit, die würde ich auch mit allen Mitteln schützen. Hier Klick.


----------



## Iceananas (20. Dezember 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ja, nur hat HTC angefangen, als sie damals das Patent bezüglich Multitouch Steuerung verletzt haben und das 1-2 Jahre nach der Ankündigung von Apple, zu klagen, wenn weiter Sachen kopiert werden.


 
Kannst du bitte Quellen dazu verlinken? Um welches HTC Handy soll sich das denn handeln, das HD2? Legend?
Ist mir sowieso schleierhaft wie HTC oder andere Softwarepatente verletzen können, wo die Softwarebasis doch von Google stammt.

Außerdem konnte Apple ohne die nötigen Mobilfunktechnologien, die sie mit sicherheit nicht besaßen, gar kein funkfähiges Gerät bauen, von daher hätte ich gerne mal bewiesen dass andere Apple zuerst "beklaut" hätten.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Man muss halt damit rechnen, dass man verklagt wird, wenn man gegen die Rechte eines anderen verstößt, auch wenn es sich um eher unwichtige Patente handelt und anscheinend haben da alle ein paar in der Kiste.


 Es ist aber langsam nicht mehr Sinn der Sache, einfach Firmen zu kaufen um mit ihren Patenten zu attackieren Selbstverteidigung zu betreiben. Wie viele von Apples tolle "Patenten" haben sie bitte selbst entwickelt? Selbst elementarsten Sachen wie kapazitive Touchtechnik und Multitouch haben sie zugekauft.


----------



## mitverachtung (20. Dezember 2011)

Iceanana schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem konnte Apple ohne die nötigen Mobilfunktechnologien, die sie  mit sicherheit nicht besaßen, gar kein funkfähiges Gerät bauen, von  daher hätte ich gerne mal bewiesen dass andere Apple zuerst "beklaut"  hätten.



Samsung hat die Klage inzwischen zurückgezogen da Apple besagte Lizenzgebühren an den Chip-Hersteller zahlt welcher dazu berechtigt ist, diese entgegen zu nehmen.
Was die GPS-Klage mit Motorola angeht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Dezember 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du bitte Quellen dazu verlinken? Um welches HTC Handy soll sich das denn handeln, das HD2? Legend?
> Ist mir sowieso schleierhaft wie HTC oder andere Softwarepatente verletzen können, wo die Softwarebasis doch von Google stammt.
> 
> Außerdem konnte Apple ohne die nötigen Mobilfunktechnologien, die sie mit sicherheit nicht besaßen, gar kein funkfähiges Gerät bauen, von daher hätte ich gerne mal bewiesen dass andere Apple zuerst "beklaut" hätten.
> ...


Quelle: Jobs Biographie Seite 600/601. 
Da steht aber leider nicht um welches Handy von HTC es sich handelt, nur dass es deswegen angefangen hat. 
Vielleicht verklagen sie Google deswegen nicht, weil sie keine Handys verkaufen. 

Gewisse Patente bzgl. Mobilfunktechnologien müssen jedem zugänglich gemacht werden und wenn Samsung erst 4 Jahre später Geld für die Lizenzen haben wollen, ist das nicht die Schuld von Apple. 

Wenn man eine Firma mitsamt deren Patenten kauft, hat man halt die Rechte dafür. 
Was sollen sie denn deiner Meinung nach mit den Patenten dann machen?
Verschenken, damit sich alle lieb haben? 

Da geht es nur um Kohle und deswegen wird alles mögliche unternommen, um noch mehr zu verdienen. 
Das ist halt so beim Kapitalismus.


----------



## negert (20. Dezember 2011)

mitverachtung schrieb:


> Ich versteh *euch* nicht, ihr seht halt nur was ihr wollt.


 
Ja?!

Ich finde, jeder soll doch bauen was er will. Gäbe es keine Patente, wären wir bei der Entwicklung sicherlich schon viel weiter. Das bremst doch nur unnötig den Markt aus und macht die Geräte letztenendes sicherlich auch noch teurer


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Dezember 2011)

Nein, ohne Patente hätten wir fast einen technischen Stillstand, da kaum jemand Zeit und vor allem Geld in etwas investiert, das dann sofort von der Konkurrenz verwendet werden kann.


----------



## PC GAMER (20. Dezember 2011)

Destination2202 schrieb:


> allerdings wird dieses erst *am 19.04.2012* vollstreckt werden,


 
An meinem Geburtstag na toll.
Sche..... Apple gewinnt schon wieder


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Dezember 2011)

Also bis jetzt ist es halbwegs ausgeglichen. Apple durfte ja schon mal ein paar hundert Millionen an HTC zahlen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. Dezember 2011)

Um welche Patente geht es nun genau? Sollte man schon wissen damit man die Sache objektiv betrachten kann.

Warum ist Apple der böse und nicht HTC die anscheinden rechtswidrig gegen das Patentrecht verstossen haben? Versteh ich nicht... 
Immer diese "Das böse grosse Apple hat jemand verklagt." Kein Wunder, Patente kosten Geld, die will man halt nicht verschenken ist ja logisch...

Jetzt kommt sicher wieder, ja aber das Patent ist zu schlecht definiert blablabla... das Patentrecht ist halt rech sensibel, das sollte man aber wissen und man kann sich informieren und muss mit keiner Klage rechnen wenn man selbst Ideen hat die nicht patentiert sind. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Infin1ty (20. Dezember 2011)

Ausgeglichen ? Willst du mich....
Was meinst du was HTC an Gewinn durch die Lappen geht. 
Und die Neuentwicklungen kosten auch einiges.

Apple. Bitte hört auf mit dem Scheiß. Als ihr vor ein paar
Jahren das iPhone rausgebracht habt, wart ihr den anderen
Herstellern weit vorraus, und sei es
nur durch die gute Vermarktung. Macht doch so
weiter und hört auf andern Konzernen und Leuten die kein eiPhone kaufen
wollen ihre Produkte madig zu machen. Damit schneidet
ihr euch nur ins eigene Fleisch, das kotzt nur an was ihr hier abzieht.
Das einzige was ihr erreicht ist Werbung für Samsung, HTC und co.
und Missgunst bei den eigenen Käufern. (Sofern sie nicht völlig iDiotisch und Appleverblödet
sind wie viele es leider sind...).


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Dezember 2011)

Naja, HTC war ja nicht dazu gezwungen das Patent zu verletzen, genau so wenig wie die anderen. Dass dann halt auch Klagen kommen können, wussten alle schon vorher, aber manche wollten es halt wissen. 

Auf Klagen folgten dann halt Gegenklagen und auf die halt neue Gegenklagen, usw. 
Das läuft halt jetzt bis keiner mehr Patente zum Klagen übrig hat. 

Davon bekommen die Meisten aber nicht sonderlich viel mit, bzw. interessiert es sie nicht. Das Forum ist halt nicht die Realität.


----------



## zøtac (20. Dezember 2011)

Die Sache ist halt das die im Startpost beschriebene Funktion nicht von Apple kommt


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Dezember 2011)

Also dürfte deiner Meinung nach HTC auch nicht wegen Patenten klagen, die sie grade von Google gekauft haben.


----------



## Iceananas (20. Dezember 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Quelle: Jobs Biographie Seite 600/601.
> Da steht aber leider nicht um welches Handy von HTC es sich handelt, nur dass es deswegen angefangen hat.


 
Sehr glaubwürdige Quelle  Wenn ich Zeugen zu einem Ruabüberfall verhöre gehe ich auch erst zum Räuber


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. Dezember 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Die Sache ist halt das die im Startpost beschriebene Funktion nicht von Apple kommt


 
Der mann der das "Smiley" erfunden hat ist auch bettelarm und der, der es patentiert hat ist multimillionär. Ist halt so... weiss doch jeder..


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Dezember 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Sehr glaubwürdige Quelle  Wenn ich Zeugen zu einem Ruabüberfall verhöre gehe ich auch erst zum Räuber


Glaub mir, bei der jetzigen Klagerei würde alles sofort dementiert werden, wenn es nicht stimmen würde.
Falls du es noch immer nicht glaubst.


----------



## DaStash (20. Dezember 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Quelle: Jobs Biographie Seite 600/601.



Wie sachlich objektiv. Also wenn das dort so steht, muss das ja natürlich stimmen, denn Biografien sind in jedem Fall kein Instrument eine Entwicklungsgeschichte beschönend darzustellen..... G. W. Bush...hust....

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Dezember 2011)

Wie gesagt, es wurde nicht dementiert und für alle die es nicht glauben, gibt es ja noch den Link. 
Immerhin habe ich zumindest ne Quelle und stelle nicht irgendwelche Behauptungen auf, wie z.B. Marktanalysen. 

Bezüglich Objektivität solltest du auch nicht meckern, denn du verurteilst auch nur eine Firma, während du bei anderen das selbe Verhalten hinnimmst, bzw. es sogar gut heißt.


----------



## Iceananas (20. Dezember 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Glaub mir, bei der jetzigen Klagerei würde alles sofort dementiert werden, wenn es nicht stimmen würde.
> Falls du es noch immer nicht glaubst.


 
1. Was sollten Dementi bringen und 2. steht in deinem Link nur iwas von Multitouch, wer sagt dass Apple vorher nicht schon grundlegende Technologien geklaut hat? Selbst die Übernahme der Multitouchfirma und deren Technologien lief  icht sauber, die hatten auch mal ein paar Prozesse laufen.


----------



## DaStash (20. Dezember 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es wurde nicht dementiert und für alle die es nicht glauben, gibt es ja noch den Link.
> Immerhin habe ich zumindest ne Quelle und stelle nicht irgendwelche Behauptungen auf, wie z.B. Marktanalysen.
> 
> Bezüglich Objektivität solltest du auch nicht meckern, denn du verurteilst auch nur eine Firma, während du bei anderen das selbe Verhalten hinnimmst, bzw. es sogar gut heißt.


 
Warum sollte auch irgendjemand deine Vermutungen dementieren aber wenn es dich glücklich macht, ich dementiere. 

@Marktanalyse
Ich habe mich hinreichend erklärt. Du willst oder kannst es nicht verstehen, ich würde sagen da kann man es dann auch mal sein lassen 

@Objektivität
Haltlose Unterstellung deinerseits oder kannst du mir erklärend zeigen wo genau ich das gut heiße? Nein, da es nicht so ist aber ich nehme Dir das nicht krumm, da du ja ganz gerne bei mangelnder Sachlage mal durch eine themenfremde Behauptung  eine neue Baustelle aufmachst um dann dort um den Inhalt herumdiskutieren zu können. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Dezember 2011)

Wenn jemand etwas nicht abstreitet, kann man auch davon ausgehen, dass es stimmt, vor allem wenn es vor Gericht geht. 

Wenn Apple die Rechte von jemand anderem verletzt haben, sollen sie ruhig verklagt werden. 
Ich habe nur behauptet, dass die ganze Klagerei, die ja eigentlich gegen Google geht, Anfang 2010 mit HTC begonnen hat und da war Android noch nicht so weit wie heute, also hat das nicht sonderlich viel mit Angst vor der Konkurrenz zu tun und selbst wenn es so wäre, wären Patentklagen ein gebräuchliches Mittel, um der Konkurrenz zu schaden.

@DaStash
Du hast behauptet, dass Marktanalysen ergeben haben, dass sich nur Tablets mit einer zumindest ähnlichen Optik des iPads gut verkaufen, hast aber bis heute nichts verlinkt. 

Bzgl. Objektivität: Siehe Smiliepatent von Samsung.


----------



## DaStash (20. Dezember 2011)

So ein Käse. Du behauptest etwas und nur weil keiner reagiert stimmt das dann? Ok.... Alles klar.  Jetzt weiß ich woher das kommt.
Als Präventivmaßnahme dementiere ich schon mal und nein, umgekehrte Fragen zählen nicht... 

MfG


----------



## McClaine (20. Dezember 2011)

macht mal einer bitte zu


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Dezember 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> So ein Käse. Du behauptest etwas und nur weil keiner reagiert stimmt das dann? Ok.... Alles klar.  Jetzt weiß ich woher das kommt.
> Als Präventivmaßnahme dementiere ich schon mal und nein, umgekehrte Fragen zählen nicht...
> 
> MfG


Wenn ich sagen würde, dass du etwas geklaut hast und du streitest es nicht ab, spricht das nicht unbedingt für dich.


----------



## DaStash (20. Dezember 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> @DaStash
> Du hast behauptet, dass Marktanalysen ergeben haben, dass sich nur Tablets mit einer zumindest ähnlichen Optik des iPads gut verkaufen, hast aber bis heute nichts verlinkt.
> 
> Bzgl. Objektivität: Siehe Smiliepatent von Samsung.


 Ich behaupte das du mich nicht verstehen willst oder hast, wobei ich da eher auf Ersteres tippe. 

Na dann zeig mir mal auf wo ich das mit dem smilie Patent grundsetzlich beführworte. Weisst du, es ist schon ein wenig amüsant das du mir meinen eigenen Standpunkt erklären willst und das dann auch noch versuchst zu belegen. Du kannst mir das schon glauben wenn ich Dir sage das ich in solchen Dingen keine Firma bevorzuge. In Sachen Trivialpatente habe ich mich hinreichend kritisch geäußert. Aber naja, du wirst mir bestimmt gleich wieder erklären, warum dem, so wie ich das sehe, nicht so ist. 



Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn ich sagen würde, dass du etwas geklaut hast und du streitest es nicht ab, spricht das nicht unbedingt für dich.


 
Das siehst du so aber ich muss nicht jedem Dahergelaufenen Rechenschaft ablegen, ganz einfach.

Im Übrigen geht diese Argumentation in die gleiche Richtung wie, wenn du nichts zu verbergen hast  dann......

MfG


----------



## DaStash (20. Dezember 2011)

Doppel


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Dezember 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich behaupte das du mich nicht verstehen willst oder hast, wobei ich da eher auf Ersteres tippe.
> 
> Na dann zeig mir mal auf wo ich das mit dem smilie Patent grundsetzlich beführworte. Weisst du, es ist schon ein wenig amüsant das du mir meinen eigenen Standpunkt erklären willst und das dann auch noch versuchst zu belegen. Du kannst mir das schon glauben wenn ich Dir sage das ich in solchen Dingen keine Firma bevorzuge. In Sachen Trivialpatente habe ich mich hinreichend kritisch geäußert. Aber naja, du wirst mir bestimmt gleich wieder erklären, warum dem, so wie ich das sehe, nicht so ist.
> 
> MfG


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tablet-pc-handy-smartphone-pda-und-navigation/192990-samsung-gegen-apple-galaxy-nexus-hersteller-klagt-wegen-smiley-patent-2.html#post3753762
Wenn es gegen Apple geht, befürwortest du es natürlich, ignorierst aber, dass ein Patent erst mal verletzt werden muss, damit man klagen kann. 
Wenn du objektiv wärst, hättest du auch das Verhalten von IPCom verurteilt, die ja auch ein Verkaufsverbot fordern, aber da waren du und manch andere komischerweise sehr ruhig. Naja, da hatte ja Apple nichts damit zu tun. 

Apple hat die Patentklagen nicht erfunden und sie werden auch nicht die Letzten sein, die so etwas verwenden, um der Konkurrenz zu schaden. 

Bzgl. Marktanalysen: Du hast behauptet, dass Analysen etwas ergeben haben, konntest das aber nicht belegen.


----------



## DaStash (20. Dezember 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tablet-pc-handy-smartphone-pda-und-navigation/192990-samsung-gegen-apple-galaxy-nexus-hersteller-klagt-wegen-smiley-patent-2.html#post3753762
> Wenn es gegen Apple geht, befürwortest du es natürlich, ignorierst aber, dass ein Patent erst mal verletzt werden muss, damit man klagen kann.
> Wenn du objektiv wärst, hättest du auch das Verhalten von IPCom verurteilt, die ja auch ein Verkaufsverbot fordern, aber da waren du und manch andere komischerweise sehr ruhig. Naja, da hatte ja Apple nichts damit zu tun.
> 
> ...



Hätte wenn und aber. Fakt ist ich habe auf deine Frage hin ob ich es beführworte ganz klar verneinend geantwortet, da kannst du jetzt noch so viel suggerieren, dass ändert an der Sachlage nichts.  Siehe dazu auch den Poster direkt nach mir, welcher das auch eindeutig so verstanden hat. Nur ein kleines Dorf Namens Galie.....ähm du wiedersetzt dich dem. 


Lieber Nailgung, alles wird gut. 

MfG


----------



## Iceananas (20. Dezember 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn jemand etwas nicht abstreitet, kann man auch davon ausgehen, dass es stimmt, vor allem wenn es vor Gericht geht.



Warst du beim Prozess dabei? Was manch Hobbyjournalisten für erwähnenswert finden weißt du doch nicht 



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich habe nur behauptet, dass die ganze Klagerei, die ja eigentlich gegen Google geht, Anfang 2010 mit HTC begonnen hat


Also hat Apple mit der Klagerei angefangen, schön dass du es einsiehst.



Nailgun schrieb:


> selbst wenn es so wäre, wären Patentklagen ein gebräuchliches Mittel, um der Konkurrenz zu schaden.


Das sehe ich genauso. Allerdings verurteile ich diese Methode.


----------



## DaStash (20. Dezember 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:
			
		

> Warst du beim Prozess dabei? Was manch Hobbyjournalisten für erwähnenswert finden weißt du doch nicht


 Ganz richtig!


> Also hat Apple mit der Klagerei angefangen, schön dass du es einsiehst.




MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Dezember 2011)

Wo habe ich behauptet, dass Apple nicht die Klagen gegen Android angefangen hat? 
Ich hab ja selber gesagt, dass sie ihre Drohung von 2008 dann Anfang 2010 umgesetzt haben und das bei HTC. 
Das ändert aber noch immer nichts daran, dass ein Patent verletzt werden muss, damit man klagen kann, aber macht lieber den Kläger zum Schuldigen. Ist zwar sinnfrei, aber egal. 

@DaStash
Naja, aus deiner Aussage kann man halt mehr ableiten als aus einem "Gefällt mir"-Klick. 
Dass dein Nachposter es so verstanden hat ist auch nur eine Interpretation deinerseits, denn er hat wohl nur die erste Zeile deinem Post gewidmet, aber das ist jetzt auch egal, denn manche hier klopfen sich halt sehr gerne gegenseitig auf die Schulter.


----------



## Research (21. Dezember 2011)

Bei einigen großen Firmen ist mittlerweile der Groschen gefallen. Man schließt sich zu Patentgesellschaften zusammen.
Dort schmeißen alle ihre Patente in einen Pool und jeder kann sie nutzen.

Ist aber nicht so lustig, schadet nicht der Konkurrenz, bringt kein (wenig) Geld und macht keine PR/Media-ADHS.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Dezember 2011)

Könntest du bitte ein Beispiel verlinken?


----------



## Research (21. Dezember 2011)

RFID.org - RFID (Radio Frequency Identification) Technology News & Insights

Bitte.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Dezember 2011)

Danke, aber das ist wohl kaum bei allen Patenten möglich. 
Für grundlegende technische Patente gibt es ja FRAND, damit keiner vom Markt ausgeschlossen wird, aber bei anderen Patenten sehe ich keinen zwingenden Grund dafür, sie zu teilen, da so ziemlich alles umgangen werden kann, wenn man will, aber die Idee von RFID ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## Research (21. Dezember 2011)

Muss man nicht, ist aber nützlich.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (21. Dezember 2011)

Kann es sein, das Apple laufend "Recht" bekommt ? Und andere, die auch ihre Parente gegen Apple schützen wollen (zb. Motorola) bekommen unrecht ...? Kommt mir vor als wenn Apple "bevorzugt" behandelt wird ...


----------



## Research (21. Dezember 2011)

Das ist bloß der quantitative Eindruck.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Dezember 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das Apple laufend "Recht" bekommt ? Und andere, die auch ihre Parente gegen Apple schützen wollen (zb. Motorola) bekommen unrecht ...? Kommt mir vor als wenn Apple "bevorzugt" behandelt wird ...


Wie kommst du auf sowas?
Apple durfte an HTC und Nokia einiges zahlen, muss jetzt Lizenzgebühren für Samsung zahlen, ist mit dem Geschmacksmuster in den Niederlanden und Spanien nicht durch gekommen und hat zur Zeit wegen Motorola ein Verkaufsverbot.

Solltest du aber der Meinung sein, dass Apple die Gerichte besticht, kann ich dir nur den Eintrag auf Wiki bzgl. Samsung Group empfehlen.


----------



## Research (21. Dezember 2011)

Apple kann einfach mehr zahlen.

Ich glaube etwas sinnvolles kann hier niemand mehr beitragen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (21. Dezember 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das Apple laufend "Recht" bekommt ? Und andere, die auch ihre Parente gegen Apple schützen wollen (zb. Motorola) bekommen unrecht ...? Kommt mir vor als wenn Apple "bevorzugt" behandelt wird ...


 
Es stimmt schon, dass Apple sehr oft wegen den kuriosesten Dingen Recht bekommt (runde Ecken), aber bei eindeutigen Vorwürden (HTCs Sense 3.0-Features) gewinnt. Aber auch Apple verliert mal, das ist also nur Einbildung, unter anderem wegen solchen Sachen wie oben von mir geschrieben.

mfg Marcel


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Dezember 2011)

Research schrieb:


> Apple kann einfach mehr zahlen.


Mehr als HTC vielleicht, aber bei Samsung wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher, vor allem da die ja Übung darin haben.


----------



## Destination2202 (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle Nailgun danken, der hier als einziger mit größtmöglicher Objektivität (man kann als Mensch nicht 100% objektiv sein) argumentiert...und ich habe alle Seiten hier gerade gelesen inkl. aller verlinkten Quellen/Beispiele/Links.
Ich kann das leider auch nicht, auch wenn ichs oft versuche, aber da gehen mir immer die Emotionen mit mir durch, weil es eh wieder heißt "Apple wird verklagt? Sehr gut! Apple klagt? Buh, dieser Teufelskonzern!", egal wie sinnvoll oder unsinnig das Patent ist wegen dem Apple klagt oder verklagt wird 

Zum Thema:
Es wird seinen Grund haben, warum es ein Patent für diese Funktion im iOS gibt und warum das bei anderen Programmen/OS (im mobilen Sektor!!!) nicht der Fall ist!


----------



## KonterSchock (22. Dezember 2011)

gibts jetz ein Import verbot für HTC? oder was passiert da jetz?
Apple ist ein sehr angefaulter apfel. Apple HTC


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Dezember 2011)

Destination2202 schrieb:


> Ich kann das leider auch nicht, auch wenn ichs oft versuche, aber da gehen mir immer die Emotionen mit mir durch, weil es eh wieder heißt "Apple wird verklagt? Sehr gut! Apple klagt? Buh, dieser Teufelskonzern!", egal wie sinnvoll oder unsinnig das Patent ist wegen dem Apple klagt oder verklagt wird


Hat ja nicht lange gedauert. 

@Topic
HTC hat bis zum April Zeit ein Update für entsprechende Handys zu bringen und darf dann weiter Handys in die USA liefern.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (22. Dezember 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das Apple laufend "Recht" bekommt ? Und andere, die auch ihre Parente gegen Apple schützen wollen (zb. Motorola) bekommen unrecht ...? Kommt mir vor als wenn Apple "bevorzugt" behandelt wird ...


 
Man kann nunmal nicht 2 mal das gleiche Patentieren, kein Wunder werden hier die Sachen vermischt und schuldige Bösewichte gesucht.
Das ist die normale Geschäftswelt wie sie nun mal ist. Was daran so speziell und skandalös sein soll das jeden Tag einer meint er muss eine Patentklage in einem PCGH Forum posten, dann noch über Apple, weiss ich auch nicht.
Zeig nur wieder mal wie tief das Niveau in diesem Forum gesunken ist.

Ich kann auch solchen Mist raussuchen aus dem I-net, dann einen Newsthread eröffnen mit dem Titel z.b "CEO vergnügt sich mit Nu**en, sollen wir solch ein Unternehmen unterstützen?" 
Das ist alles nur Blablabla und kommt bald dem Rufmord gleich. Wer keine Ahnung hat sollte lieber mal selbst in einer Firma arbeiten und hier nicht solchen belanglosen Müll labern.

Gesetze sind nunmal da, und darüber bin ich froh, ich will auch nicht 800 identische Ipads auf dem Markt haben, mit einem Qualitätsunterschied zu vergleichen mit einem Fiat Punto und Maybach. 

Früher gab es auch keine Tabs, plötzlich will jeder das gleiche Tab produzieren mit der gleichen Bedienoberfläche, Form, Eigenschaften, Funktionen... kann ja nicht sein dass da zufälligerweise von Samsung, HTC, APPlE alle auf die gleichen Ideen gekommen sind, dass sieht doch ein Affe vom Bananenbaum ein. Bisschen überlegen schadet manchmal nicht.

Wenigstens ist das PCGHHeft noch was Wert, auch wenn die Druckqualität und Papierqualität zu wünschen übrig lässt. (Das Papier war früher dicker, hatte mehr glanz, die Farben waren satter. Beim letzten Heft waren die Farben verschoben.) Dafür zahle ich fast das doppelte vom Euro-preis hier in der Schweiz.


----------



## Research (22. Dezember 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> [...] auch wenn die Druckqualität und Papierqualität zu wünschen übrig lässt.


 
Das unterschreibe ich.


----------



## Dennisth (22. Dezember 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> ....
> Früher gab es auch keine Tabs, plötzlich will jeder das gleiche Tab produzieren mit der gleichen Bedienoberfläche, Form, Eigenschaften, Funktionen... kann ja nicht sein dass da zufälligerweise von Samsung, HTC, APPlE alle auf die gleichen Ideen gekommen sind, dass sieht doch ein Affe vom Bananenbaum ein. Bisschen überlegen schadet manchmal nicht.
> ...



Genau Apple hat die Tablets erfunden  

Diese hier haben ja auch alle vom iPad kopiert obwohl es das noch nicht gab:
HP Compaq Tablet PC TC1000 - Notebook, Netbook - PC-WELT <-- Sieht dem iPad sehr sehr ähnlich
HTC Athena - XDA-Developers <-- jaja auch von iPad abgeschaut
HTC Clio - XDA-Developers <-- böse schon wieder HTC

Alles Teufelsgeräte, die alle vom iPad abgeschaut haben obwohl es erst Jahre später gekommen ist 


@Topic:
Tja Apple das Schiff fängt an zu sinken. Schließt euch mit RAMBUS zusammen und verklagt doch alle ARM-Hersteller, weil Ihr ja den ARM-Chip erfunden habt


----------



## Darkfleet85 (22. Dezember 2011)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Genau Apple hat die Tablets erfunden
> 
> Diese hier haben ja auch alle vom iPad kopiert obwohl es das noch nicht gab:
> HP Compaq Tablet PC TC1000 - Notebook, Netbook - PC-WELT <-- Sieht dem iPad sehr sehr ähnlich
> ...




Ja und? Hätten sie es schlau patentiert, wären sie jetzt nicht die Dummen, sind sie aber. Weil sie keine Ahnung von der Geschäftswelt haben.
Selber Schuld

Kaum war das IPAD so erfolgreich wollte alle mitziehen. Mit den PADs vor dem Ipad hatte niemand Geld gemacht. Das weiss nun wirklich jeder. Oder wolltest du schon mal so ein kackPad kaufen? Nein erst jetzt wo die Ipad Generationen raus sind und dessen abkupferungen.

Es geht um Patente...

Auch wenn ich vor MC Donalds genau den gleichen BigMac gebruzzelt hätte würde mir das nichts bringen, da ich ihn nicht PATENTIERT HABE HALLO!!!


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Dezember 2011)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Genau Apple hat die Tablets erfunden
> 
> Diese hier haben ja auch alle vom iPad kopiert obwohl es das noch nicht gab:
> HP Compaq Tablet PC TC1000 - Notebook, Netbook - PC-WELT <-- Sieht dem iPad sehr sehr ähnlich
> ...


Sorry, aber Convertibles und Handys mit ausziehbarer Tastatur sind keine Tablets. 

Tablets gab es schon vor dem iPad, nur haben sie da kaum jemanden interessiert. Jetzt wo Apple gezeigt hat, wie es funktionieren muss, müssen natürlich alle anderen auch nach ziehen. Ist ja eigentlich nichts Schlechtes, aber man läuft halt Gefahr, dass man Patente verletzt.


----------



## DaStash (22. Dezember 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und? Hätten sie es schlau patentiert, wären sie jetzt nicht die Dummen, sind sie aber. Weil sie keine Ahnung von der Geschäftswelt haben.
> Selber Schuld
> 
> Kaum war das IPAD so erfolgreich wollte alle mitziehen. Mit den PADs vor dem Ipad hatte niemand Geldo gemacht. Das weiss nun wirklich jeder. Oder wolltest du schon mal so ein kackPad kaufen? Nein erst jetzt wo die Ipad Generationen raus sind und dessen abkupferungen.
> ...



Die Frage ist doch nicht ob sie dumm oder schlau sind, die Frage lautet doch ob es richtig ist Ideen anderer patentieren zu können nur weil diejenigen das trotz Erfindung noch nicht getan haben? Ich ziehe da mal das deutsche Patentrecht zu Rate und stelle fest das hier der relevante Punkt der Neuheit nicht gegeben ist. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Dezember 2011)

Ja, aber wenn der Erfinder es sich später patentieren lässt, kann er alle verklagen, die es nutzen, oder ist das dann nicht mehr möglich?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (22. Dezember 2011)

Du widersprichst dir selber. Einerseits hat der heilige Jobs angeblich gesagt, dass wenn man weiter Apples Ideen klaut man sie verklagen wird. Anderseits darf Apple einfach was kopieren und dann patentieren lassen und dann sagen: "Pech!". Dir fällt sicher auch auf, dass da irgendwas nicht stimmt.

Don't feed the troll.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich widerspreche mir nicht. 

Wo gabs denn sowas wie das iPhone, oder das iPad vorher?
Manche Ideen bei der Umsetzung stammen zwar von anderen, aber das Gesamtkonzept gab es vorher nicht. 

Wenn sich Apple jetzt aber die Ideen von anderen nicht patentieren lässt, kann es sein, dass der Erfinder sich es später patentieren lässt, sofern das möglich ist.


----------



## Dennisth (22. Dezember 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich widerspreche mir nicht.



Stimmt du legst dir alles so aus, dass du in deiner Welt Recht bekommst.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Wo gabs denn sowas wie das iPhone, oder das iPad vorher?



iPad: Siehe oben (mein Posts)
iPhone: HTC PocketPCs (= Smartphones) vor dem iPhone oder die PocketPCs von HP
Appstore: Hieß früher Internet + Hirn und lief sehr sehr gut. Age of Empires (Teil 1) 1:1 für Pocket-PCs DAS war toll


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Dezember 2011)

Nö, euch passt es nur nicht, dass einer nicht ständig gegen Apple argumentiert. 

So etwas wie das iPad, oder das iPhone, gab es vorher nicht. Wenn diese Teile nämlich gut funktioniert hätten, hätten sie sich auch dementsprechend gut verkauft, aber das war halt nicht so.


----------



## Dennisth (22. Dezember 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Nö, euch passt es nur nicht, dass einer nicht ständig gegen Apple argumentiert.



Wenn du meinst...



Nailgun schrieb:


> So etwas wie das iPad, oder das iPhone, gab es vorher nicht. Wenn diese Teile nämlich gut funktioniert hätten, hätten sie sich auch dementsprechend gut verkauft, aber das war halt nicht so.



Tja blöd nur, dass die Geräte sehr gut funktioniert haben. Das "Problem" dieser Geräte ist jedoch gewesen, dass man damit kein JAMBA-Abo oder dergleichen nutzen konnte, weil es alles kostenlos im Internet gab. Jedoch brauchte man dafür wie gesagt Hirn....

Nailgun nix für ungut aber nur weil du Smartphones und Tablets erst seit dem iPhone / iPad kennst, heißt es nicht, dass diese nicht schon voher erfolgreich waren. Wurde halt nicht gehypt ohne ende


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mir früher sogar mal überlegt, sowas zu kaufen, aber die Teile haben mehr schlecht als recht funktioniert. 
Hab mich dann zwei Jahre mit einem Samsung QBowl rumgeplagt und da hab ich gesehen, wie es nicht funktionieren soll.

Es waren halt Nischenprodukte, sonst hätte es mehr solche Geräte gegeben.
Vor dem iPad war ich sogar kurz davor mir einen Eee PC zu kaufen und den auf Touchscreen umzurüsten, aber das wäre auch nur eine Notlösung gewesen.

PS: Jamba gibt's auch für das iPhone?


----------



## Research (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke diese Diskussion ist auch Jamba: Spart sie euch.

Wo ein Produkt erfolgreich ist zeihen andere mit weil ein Markt da ist. Siehe Autos.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab auch grade an Autos gedacht. 
Manche würden da sicher auch die ersten fahrbaren Untersätze mit dem heutigen PKW vergleichen.


----------



## DaStash (22. Dezember 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich hab auch grade an Autos gedacht.
> Manche würden da sicher auch die ersten fahrbaren Untersätze mit dem heutigen PKW vergleichen.


 
Richtig, nämlich um darzulegen das heutige PKWs keine Neuerfindungen sind. Klasse Vorlage Nailgun, darf ich das als vorzeitiges Weihnachtsgeschenk betrachten? 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Dezember 2011)

Klar, frohe Weihnachten. Vergiss aber nicht, dass bei dem heutigen PKW Patente zu tragen kommen, die nicht verletzt werden dürfen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (22. Dezember 2011)

Das mit den Autos stimmt, Citroen zum beispiel mit ihrer Luftfederung... aber egal.. 
Sogar das "Smiley" ist patentiert. Und zwar von einem Freund des Erfinders. Der der es patentiert hat ist Multimillionär, der andere ein Bettler. Fällt was auf? 
Wir leben nun mal nicht in einer Traumwelt. Manche tun so als wären sie wie Crocodile Dundee den ersten Tag in der Grossstadt 




DaStash schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch nicht ob sie dumm oder schlau sind, die Frage lautet doch ob es richtig ist Ideen anderer patentieren zu können nur weil diejenigen das trotz Erfindung noch nicht getan haben? Ich ziehe da mal das deutsche Patentrecht zu Rate und stelle fest das hier der relevante Punkt der Neuheit nicht gegeben ist.
> 
> MfG


 
Die Frage stelle ich mir auch oft in dieser Welt. Aber so ist das nun mal mit den Rechten.
Die Gesetze haben aber nicht Apple oder HTC geschrieben, die sind einfach so (von anderen Möchtegern-Super-Rechtsstaathirnen). Wenn man eine Firma hat und viel Geld auf dem Spiel ist muss man halt mit den Spielregeln leben und sich danach richten. Sonst hat man halt versagt.

Das Geschäft ist hart. Das Produkt ist das eine, sein Gerät, Ideen, Marke zu schützen das andere. Die besten Entwickler nützen einem auch nichts wenn man danach nichts vermarkten kann oder einem die Patente fehlen.
Hier hat Apple nunmal wohl starke Leute, die die Marktsituation und Rechtslage gut kennen und sich dementsprechend verhalten. Wenn das HTC etc. nicht kann tut mir das leid für die Firma. Aber selbst schuld..

Keine Ahnung wie das mit der "Neuheit" geregelt ist. Fakt ist, das Apple anscheinend die Patente zugesprochen bekommen hat. Ob das Unrecht ist oder nicht, entscheiden Richter, aber bestimmt nicht User eines Hardwareforums


----------



## kühlprofi (22. Dezember 2011)

Ein bisschen OT, passt aber ganz gut zum Thema 

A frog catching bugs on a touchscreen. [VIDEO]

BTT
Ich denke es wird noch ewig so weitergehen mit den Patenklagen


----------



## jensi251 (22. Dezember 2011)

Langsam interessiert mich dieses Patent Zeugs gar nicht mehr. Gibt ja jeden Tag was neues dazu.


----------

